# Breckenridge opening weekend?



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

No and crazy.

You'll be lucky if it's a little more than the white ribbon of death. The base is going to be thin, regardless. It's November, the snowpack at that time of year nationally is around 10% of the maximum winter depth. That said, we have had a few good Novembers where the resorts are opening around half of their mountain right out the gate. It's been at least four seasons since we've had that, so it could happen. I'd count on the wrod though, and if you get lucky there will be some good snowfall to allow for more terrain and maybe a powder turn or two. Lines will probably be pretty crazy. Not as bad as A-Basin or Loveland opening days, but on a weekend you could spend a little time in line.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

This is exactly what will be open, the top of 4 o'clock to the top of Park lane where they'll have a triple jump line and probably 6 jibs, then Colorado Chair will be open and that will be the White Ribbon of Death with those 1 or 2 runs. Every pro and their brother will be there because the jump line is open, more than likely 2 people will probably die from broken backs, 1 girl will cream herself from all the pro's and subsequently suck off 2 dudes in a gondy car, the mountain is flat, windy, and never gets snow. Town will be going off with parties, some dude will get drunk and fall in the river we won't find his body till August. A pitbull will bite a tourist and a moose will be spotted under the gondy.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

:laugh:

10 char


----------



## ebs675 (Feb 7, 2009)

Hey Snowolf,

I have been wanting to get out to Mt. Hood for a while now, and would like to do an early season trip as cheaply as possible. Do you have any recommendations on where to stay if flying in. How far is the resort from the airport and do they have shuttles? I would rather not rent a car if that is possible.

Anyway, I always go to summit county and have the routine down there. I have found that knowing an area can save a lot of bucks.

Thanks, and sorry about hijacking this thread, but perhaps this info will also be useful to the original poster.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

When I went there I stayed in Sandy, it's probably a 45 minute drive to the resort parking lot. You can get closer but it's going to cost Bucks Galore I would imagine.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Making a full on trip to just about any resort for opening weekend sounds like a horrible idea....


----------

